# HDR Shootout....... I think we're up to #15 now.



## 480sparky (May 1, 2011)

Time for another HDR shootout!

EV0 Sample:









Download the full-size images below:
EV-3
EV-2
EV-1
EV0
EV+1
EV+2
EV+3

Images were taken with a (very low-to-the-ground) tripod-mounted D7000, mirror-up, although it was quite windy today.  So alignment _might_ be an issue.  Metadata is attached to each image.

Sorry for the buildings in the bottom left background..... they were just too dang tall and I forgot to bring a sledgehammer with me.    So if you want to edit 'em out, have at it!


For those interested in what the heck this is, click here and choose the third thumbnail.


----------



## 480sparky (May 1, 2011)

Luminance HDR.
  Profile1
  Pre-Gamma 1.000
Mantuik 06 
Contrast Factor 0.500
  Saturation Factor 1.600
Detail Factor 10


----------



## chaosrealm93 (May 1, 2011)

@ rosserx, the first pic is EPIC!


----------



## mindfloodz (May 1, 2011)

I'm workin on it now!!!! This is an awesome image to play with!


----------



## mindfloodz (May 2, 2011)

Here ya go, this is my attempt at the wooden Dinosaur! LOL... hope you guys don't hate it!


----------



## mindfloodz (May 2, 2011)

Took a 2nd crack at it too. Needed to try it fro ma different approach! Love my B&W!!


----------



## nos33 (May 2, 2011)

here is my take on it.


----------



## 889Media (May 2, 2011)

I am a big fan of HDR when done right, and threads like this is fun to read. There are some good examples here of how it can be done, and it is fun to see how different people use different techniques.

One of the things I personally would do different, is the moon in "mindfloodz" image. The moon look very out of place in the image, and in a way that does not work for me.


----------



## 480sparky (May 2, 2011)

mindfloodz said:


> Here ya go, this is my attempt at the wooden Dinosaur! LOL... hope you guys don't hate it!



Actually, it's a horse.


And it's bronze.


----------



## mindfloodz (May 2, 2011)

LOL.. it looks like a lot like a dino and the texture gives it a very "woody" appearance. I guess I should have read the stuff in the website for Sculpture Park


----------



## tommytinkroom (May 2, 2011)

Awesome capture from 480sparky,one of those you can't help going overboard on.


----------



## Provo (May 2, 2011)

here's mine you can take this set and give it whatever color you want multi combo
so many variants.


----------



## Unsung (May 2, 2011)

This was interesting.




GIMP + Dynamic-Photo HDR


----------



## rainking (May 2, 2011)

Here's my take on it.


----------

